

Stephan Wolfram Stanford Seminar - alok-g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8ZLNxnYslM

======
lutusp
I do NOT believe this! I read the title of this submission, which glaringly
misspells Stephen Wolfram's name. But, before complaining once again about
people's inability to spell, I clicked the link to be sure it's not just a
case of repeating someone else's error, and the linked page has the name
spelled wrong too. Then I played the video, and the title page in the video,
originating with Stanford University, ALSO misspells Wolfram's name.

This is unbelievable -- an illiteracy trifecta! The Stanford Center for
Professional Development is ultimately responsible, but any of the intervening
authors could have caught the error -- and none did.

Is literacy dead? Is text-based search in jeopardy? The man's name is STEPHEN
WOLFRAM:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Wolfram](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Wolfram)

~~~
gjvc
"did you mean?"

